# HKS springs



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get some HKS springs for my '98 200sx B14?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Does HKS even make springs for the B14? I know they make them for other Nissan applications, but not sure about the B14. Also, If not HKS than I was thinking maybe Apex or Greddy if they make them for my car. Im just wanting, if possible, something different than the typical eibach, tein, etc. Please help me out. sorry if this sounds n00bish.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Whats wrong with the typical eibach tein?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Whats wrong with the typical eibach tein?


nothing is wrong with them, i just want something different.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> nothing is wrong with them, i just want something different.


Somtimes somthing different like that is not good. I would probley only go with those.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im guessing he wants the name. if you want something differant get Hyper coil, very few "tuners" *cough* ricers *cough* use them. but they arnt junk! car and driver's "super street car challenge" winner (a dodge viper) was useing them


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> im guessing he wants the name. if you want something differant get Hyper coil, very few "tuners" *cough* ricers *cough* use them. but they arnt junk! car and driver's "super street car challenge" winner (a dodge viper) was useing them


No it isnt the name, it just seem like everyone in the nissan scene get the same parts for their cars. That is cool, but I do not want what everyone else has that drives a nissan. ya know? and yes i do like "rice." But that is just my opinion.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> No it isnt the name, it just seem like everyone in the nissan scene get the same parts for their cars. That is cool, but I do not want what everyone else has that drives a nissan. ya know? and yes i do like "rice." But that is just my opinion.


NO ONE KNOWS?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> NO ONE KNOWS?


what more do you want!? they dont make them and it would be a waist for them to.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> what more do you want!? they dont make them and it would be a waist for them to.


why would it be a waste for them to make springs for the 200sx?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> why would it be a waste for them to make springs for the 200sx?


because you can call hyper coil and have them make anything you want.............any spring rate, any size drop, and it would be half the price of anything out of HKS' plant..............trust me and Apex'I are you kidding! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> because you can call hyper coil and have them make anything you want.............any spring rate, any size drop, and it would be half the price of anything out of HKS' plant..............trust me and Apex'I are you kidding! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


like everyone on here says.....You get what you pay for.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> like everyone on here says.....You get what you pay for.


so your telling me that a set of HKS springs that could be no less than $50 more than a set of hyper coil springs (which everyone raves about i might add) would be better?

if the ebay springs had listed spring rates and you could tailor them to your car like hypercoil and they were still the same price everyone on this forum would buy them. quality is good..............insainly expencive parts are never good. again, would you rather buy a hotshot CAI or an Apex'i unit? im guessing you will say apex, how about exhaust? stromung for $500 or some uber name brand "im gona put a giant sticker of this on my car because people know who they are" brand? personly i like haveing small dedicated companys to our self, its unique.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> why would it be a waste for them to make springs for the 200sx?


It's very simple, really. HKS is an aftermarket tuning company. For them, the cost of research, manufacture, and marketing is way too high compared to the number of potential customers. It's not even that they want to make a profit. With the number of Lucinos driving around in Japan and with the number of Sentra/200sx owners in the US who would be willing to pay such a premium for lowering springs, they wouldn't even come close to breaking even.

Hypercoil, on the other hand, is a spring manufacturer. They have the people and the facilities to custom build springs on a per application basis with minimal cost to themselves and thus, the customer.

It's not a matter of which is the smaller, better, or friendlier company. It's just a difference in what they do.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> No it isnt the name, it just seem like everyone in the nissan scene get the same parts for their cars. That is cool, but I do not want what everyone else has that drives a nissan. ya know? and yes i do like "rice." But that is just my opinion.


Why don't you just go get a set of Truechoice stage 2+ coil-overs and paint them? I don't approve of your approach to this at all, but at least this way you know you'll end up with a setup that at least works decently well.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

okay, i do not understand what the big deal is.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> okay, i do not understand what the big deal is.


its not a big deal...................HKS/apex'i dont make any suspention parts for the b14. sorry..............they will never make them and if they do no one who is serious will buy them because most either use tein coil overs or hypercoil springs, or eibach with shortend struts


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> okay, i do not understand what the big deal is.


Before I start, let me just say there is nothing wrong with trying to be unique. Mike Young, owner of NPM's Project 200sx 1.6 Turbo and a huge contributor to the Nissan community, is all about standing out from the crowd. Nismo1997 (you can see his replies earlier in the thread), who is probably more style oriented than anyone I talk to, is constantly striving to infuse his vehicle with his radical personality. There are probably hundreds of members just on NF who are just like these two, all of whom are looking to make their car a little less like the others, and a lot more like themselves.

So why is everyone making a big deal about your thread? Throughout his project Mike has, and probably will continue to prioritize safety, reliability, and performance over uniqueness. Same with Nismo1997. You, on the other hand, have come here looking for springs from a brand name without knowing the spring rates, the free length, or even if the company produces an application for our cars. And not because you wanted HKS quality either. You just wanted to install something that other people didn't have.

Now this wouldn't be a problem if it were something like body parts or a paint job, or even a unique engine bolt-on piece (like a custom intake or a solid titanium valve cover). We're talking about springs. Springs are one of the most heavily stressed components in your car. Unlike when your engine stops or your transmission fails, a collapsed spring can easily cause you to lose control or in the worst case, cause your car to flip onto its roof. And unlike your engine, transmission, or even your brakes, there is no emergency backup for your suspension system. If it fails, you have nothing to fall back on.

The reason everyone on this thread has been pushing Eibach, HyperCo, and Tein isn't just because they're amongst the few manufacturers which makes springs to suit the B14 chassis' rather unaccomodating stock suspension system. They also know that those companies pride themselves in the quality of their products. They know that their products have been tried and tested over, and over, and over again, and that they won't fail when exposed to the stresses of daily driving/performance driving.

I understand that everyone wants to do something to make their car "theirs", but there is a point where you do have to draw the line or you'll run the risk of hurting someone (yourself included). It's just not worth it to have unique springs (it's not like anyone else is going to be able to tell that you have "custom springs").


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^ OUT STANDING! nice edit reason too :thumbup: 

thats what i love about nissan owners, for the most part, we dont care what the brand is (unless its a brand ripping off another brand *cough* WEAPON R *cough*) but the function. please consider this in the future,


1.6pete said:


> function over form


 once it functions the way you desire it to, THEN and only then should you consider form.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Aight den, i guess ill prolly be going with a set of teins. Thanks reverm. peace.
BTW my rims should be arriving today.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> Aight den, i guess ill prolly be going with a set of teins. Thanks reverm. peace.
> BTW my rims should be arriving today.


what did you get?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Nismo1997 (you can see his replies earlier in the thread), who is probably more style oriented than anyone I talk to, is constantly striving to infuse his vehicle with his radical personality.


YEA!! I guess now you could also add a Ga16de1.6-Sr20det blue bird 2.0 turbo swap to that list :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> YEA!! I guess now you could also add a Ga16de1.6-Sr20det blue bird 2.0 turbo swap to that list :thumbup:


Shut up!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sence I got my motor seems like every1 is mad at me :balls: :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Sence I got my motor seems like every1 is mad at me :balls: :thumbup:


I HATE YOU. i wana see it :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think many people are running the JIC coils...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> I HATE YOU. i wana see it :thumbup:


Come to NY you are more then welcome too :thumbup:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*Sounds neato..lol*

All this talk has left me wanting some hyperco springs. Anyone wanna give me some details on them and some good places to buy them?


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> All this talk has left me wanting some hyperco springs. Anyone wanna give me some details on them and some good places to buy them?


http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=925324#post925324


----------

